# Cómo conecto mis bafles?



## cachorrocds (Ago 18, 2010)

como conecto mis bafles?
________________________________________
hola amigos..saludos desde cordoba.
estoy armando un negocio de propalacion para fiestas y eventos y compre 4 bafles y una potencia quisiera me ayuden a poner conectarlos sin quemar nada.

los datos de la potencia son:

ventilación forzada mediante doble cooler.

gabinete metálico con pintura epoxi y exclusivo diseño en rack de 19" 

amplificador de potencia de alta fidelidad (8000 watts pmpo , 150+150 watts rms, 300+300 watts pico a 8 ohms).(no es un ampli de marca reconocida)

leds indicadores de picos por cada canal (clip).

entradas traseras rca dobles para conectar la consola o pc.

controles de nivel independientes por canal.

salidas tipo banana plug.

impedancia de salida: 8 ohms.

medidas de la potencia: 48 cm (largo) x 9 cm (alto) x 21 cm (profundidad).


luego... los bafles que tengo son 4.

2 son de 15 pulgadas 3 vias 400w woofer 15 4 tweeter bocina 

los otros 2 de 12 pulgadas 3vias 300w woofer 12 3 tweeter bocina 

se que tengo que conectar 2 por canal..pero no se si tengo que poner los pares iguales por canal o es lo mismo...en paralelo o en serie?

desde ya muchas gracias
y un abrazo.


----------



## Dano (Ago 18, 2010)

Impedancia de las cajas?


----------



## Nimer (Ago 18, 2010)

Faltan datos de tu amplificador.

Decís que es de 150W por canal en 8 ohms, pero no decís si es posible hacerlo trabajar en 4 ohms.

Me atrevo a decir que tus bafles son de 8 ohms cada uno. Si dos de ellos los conectás en paralelo, resulta una impedancia de carga de 4 ohms. Si los conectás en serie, resultan 16 ohms.
Para no quemar nada, podés conectarlos en serie. Pero la potencia del amplificador en vez de ser de 150W por canal, va a estar trabajando a 75W por canal (Hablando de máximos, obvio). Eso hará que el amplificador trabaje muy tranquilo, pero con menos potencia de la que podrías usar.

Si los conectás en paralelo, la potencia que vas a conseguir es mucho mayor. Idealmente el doble.
El problema está en que con los datos que diste, no sabemos si es capaz de trabajar a esa impedancia.
Existe la posibilidad (casi nula, si se trata de un amplificador para pasar música, donde estas cosas están previstas) de que al exigirle el doble de potencia (por tratarse de una carga de 4 ohms) se quemen los transistores de salida por exceso de corriente (el doble), y si no es eso, puede ser el transformador que tampoco soporte la potencia exigida. O una combinación de ambas, claro está.

Entonces, si es por estar seguro, conectándolos en serie va a funcionar bien, con la contra de que le sacás mucha menos potencia de la que tiene.
Si podés averiguar si el amplificador soporta trabajar en 4 ohms, podrías hacerlo sin miedo, o no hacerlo.

Espero haberte aclarado algo.


----------



## cachorrocds (Ago 18, 2010)

gracias amigos nimer y dano.
los 4 bafles trabajan a 8 ohms.
mañana averiguo si la potencia trabaja a 4 ohm.asi por favor me ayudan con la conexion.tambien quiero saber si tengo que conectar lo 2 bafles mas grandes por un canal y los mas chicos por el otro o es indistinto
son muy amables.
gracias!!


----------



## cachorrocds (Ago 19, 2010)

aca estoy  de nuevo amigos. me dijeron  que la potencia solo trabaja en 8 ohms .
eso cambia en tipode conexiosn q*UE* tengo que realizar?


----------



## Nimer (Ago 19, 2010)

cachorrocds dijo:


> aca estoy  de nuevo amigos. me dijeron  que la potencia solo trabaja en 8 ohms .
> eso cambia en tipode conexiosn q tengo que realizar?



Si la potencia sólo trabaja en 8 ohms, entonces te va a convenir utilizar sólo dos cajas... Si conectaras las 4 sólo conseguirías una potencia de 75W!
Con dos cajas, va a sonar mucho más que con 4, en este caso.

Es una lástima.


----------



## cachorrocds (Ago 19, 2010)

ok amigo muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## champ (Sep 13, 2010)

te recomiendo los amplificadores peaveay de 800 aun que estan algo viejos y estorbosos son exelentes. Trabajan a 4 homs ademas de que esdificil quemarlos ya que traen compresores por canal que no te permite sobrepasar la capacidar pero tampoco distorcionan. yo he trabajado mucho con ellos (son los de batalla) jaja aun que prefiero crown pero es muy caro


----------

